# Ghetto Gardening (2nd Edition)



## Matt Derrick (Apr 15, 2014)

Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Ghetto Gardening (2nd Edition) - DIY composting toilet plans, solar energy, guerilla gardening, etc.



> Although the the title refers to gardening, this book contains a lot of other information about frugal living and fucking the system. Some of the neat stuff inside include: DIY composting toilet plans, simple DIY solar energy plans, guerilla gardening, dumpster diving info, permaculture, tips for living in a camper, and my personal favorite, a section titled "The idiot suburban kids garden starter guide." A must read for anyone interested in living a brighter future with a more clear mind!...



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## hobopoe (May 6, 2014)

Where do I find a copy of this?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 6, 2014)

Isn't there a button up above to download it?


----------



## hobopoe (May 8, 2014)

wow... I admit... sometimes I miss the most obvious things *waves hands in front of face*. Thank you.


----------



## James Maarsten (Apr 4, 2018)

Something new in Ghetteaux' Gardening that you might want to take some serious looks at. If you folks have the stuff and the know-how with Arduino, Rasberry Pi, and all the other stuff in computing and DIY robotics:


----------

